# How many field shoots does your club have?



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Just wondering how many field shoots do different clubs have throughout the season? My club has 8 shoots plus the club championship which is 14 field, 14 hunter and 14 animal.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

We hold 6 field shoots per year on our 28 target field course. 7 last year including the State Field Championship.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Zero. We have to do quite a bit of driving out here to find a true Field shoot. There are probably 4-1 Safari to Field shoots.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Our club is hosting 4 this year and that includes the two day 'Insteada' shoot. A lot of work to get it ready BUT WORTH the trouble


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

We host 5 field shoots and 10 3d shoots. The field shoots just don't seem to draw as many folks.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

My club only has 5 this year, plus the state championships.

However, there is at least one or two field shoots and / or 3D shoots at an MAA club from now through the end of September.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

jack mac said:


> We host 5 field shoots and 10 3d shoots. The field shoots just don't seem to draw as many folks.


Last year we split the course up. 1 week we shot field 1-14 twice around and there was a 3D shoot on 15-28. Then the next week we switched. It seemed to work well and everyone was happy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

jack mac said:


> We host 5 field shoots and 10 3d shoots. The field shoots just *don't seem to draw as many folks*.


We are holding 4 this year. Would like more but the US Target Nationals and the National Senior Games are here in Ohio in July. Plus I work many Saturdays. We are holding nine 3D shoots from March thru Sept.

Ditto on the low numbers...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

We 'HAD' 5 last season.

We're having less this season because of the lack of interest in the format over the last 2yrs.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like my local range is only having 2 Dot rounds, 3 paper animal and 1 that is both paper animal and 3D animal together. There just aren't many Field shooters around here.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Since you are asking about 3-D we are having 18 of those


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Field? Maybe 1, a free shoot to try and gain some interest in our new course. If we run a summer league this year it will be 14 target Field though. Does that count as a shoot?

3d? 27


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I belong to a Club (Bowhunters of Rockingham) that loves to shoot Sponge Bob Square pants, But they have a great field course.
Check out this sad schedule;
2013 Schedule

January 19th	Work Party for Shoot indoor range closes at 6pm	
6:00PM
January 20th	Indoor 3-D Shoot	
9:00AM - 1:00PM
February 16th	Work Party for Shoot indoor range closes at 6pm	
6:00PM
February 17th	Indoor 3-D Shoot	
9:00AM - 1:00PM
March 16th	Work Party for Shoot	
8:00am
March 17th	3-D Shoot	
8:00AM - 1:00PM
April 13th	Work Party for Shoot 
8:00AM
April 13st	BOR Banquet at Keezletown Ruritan Hall	
6:00PM
April 14th	3-D Shoot	
8:00AM - 1:00PM
May 18th	Work Party for Shoot	
8:00AM
May 19th	3-D Shoot	
8:00AM - 1:00PM
June 22nd	Work Party for Shoot	
8:00AM
June 23rd	3-D Shoot	
8:00AM - 1:00PM
July 20th	Work Party for Shoot	
8:00AM
July 21th	3-D Shoot	
8:00AM - 1:00PM
Aug, 10th	Work Party for Shoot	
8:00AM
Aug, 11th	3-D & Field/Hunter Shoot	
8:00AM - 1:00PM
Sept. 6th	Work Party for Shoot	
4:00PM
Sept. 7th	Bowhunters Jamboree	
(Sat) 8:00AM - 3:00PM
Sept. 8th	Bowhunters Jamboree	
(Sun) 8:00AM - 1:00PM


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

That's pretty much the way it is here too. We have a few more field shoots scheduled than that but most of them are animal rounds only. I think we have two dot rounds on the schedule.

Bowhunter's of Rockingham, that's a blast from the past for me. I shot a State Open or Closed there circa 1988-1990. Pretty sure it was a State shoot anyway. I think I was 12 or 13. It rained like you were pouring it out of a boot one day while we were there.


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm envious of all those shoots. Our club has none.
Nearest field shoot is in Duluth 65 miles away.
After that it is Eau Claire @ 150 miles south and Iron Rivr MI @ 150 miles east.
After that the nearest field range in WI is over 300 miles.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

We hold our field shoots on the same day as our 3D shoots. Not enough participation for its own day. We have started to get some of the 3D guys to go over and shoot a field half. They all like it, but I don't see any of them switching from 3D to field. I usually focus on 3D the first half of the season and field for the second half. Keeps things interesting. I need to go shoot a field round with my 3D set up just to play around soon. May use all 4 targets on the 15 and 20 yard targets though. Those X-Jammers get expensive!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Vance is that range jus t south of roanoke


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

same here,... none..... you get above Madison and the only activity is a little bit of indoor spot leagues and 3d shoots. clubs with indoor ranges don't even hold spots shoots any more. 
I don't know, but sometimes I think allot of guys think field is just too "formal" and you can't have fun shooting it, or something.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

My club has at least one field shoot every weekend 

But then I don't belong to a club anymore so I consider all the clubs in my area home :wink: living in the DC area there is at least one field shoot within 30-40 mins of me every weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> Vance is that range jus t south of roanoke


I believe the one just south of Roanoke is Blackwater.

sent using tapatalk2


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Vance is that range jus t south of roanoke


BOR is in Harrisonburg area. Keezletown is the exact location. On the back side of the ski-slope at Massanutten. Very Nice Club. They do have an outdoor league for the field shooters. It' about a hour drive for me so I don't usually participate.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> We 'HAD' 5 last season.
> 
> We're having less this season because of the lack of interest in the format over the last 2yrs.


Most of our club is Interested in 3D, but we get a surprisingly good turn out. We have a class we call green stakes, where we put out 2 green flags at unmarked yardages, and people who shoot pins shoot 2 arrows from each flag. This way they can shoot without the pressure of the longer shots, I think people get intimidated when they hear about shots past 50 yards. This isn't a real NFAA class, but it gets people to try Field Archery.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> My club has at least one field shoot every weekend
> 
> But then I don't belong to a club anymore so I consider all the clubs in my area home :wink: living in the DC area there is at least one field shoot within 30-40 mins of me every weekend.
> 
> ...


What he said...  My club does indoors and 3D, but only one or two field shoots, only 14 targets active, shoot twice, but in MD we have a shoot every weekend within an hour drive of my house, so... I frequent many clubs... LOL :cheers:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I believe the one just south of Roanoke is Blackwater.
> 
> sent using tapatalk2


That is it. We went there for there bow hunters jamboree a few years ago. Awesome group of people


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I spent the winter in Florida. The boys at Central Florida Archers have a field shoot every Tuesday and Saturday morning. Since I hate golf anymore , it made my stay in Florida a lot better. Looked forward to Tuesday and Saturday mornings. They throw in a 600 and 900 round about every 6 weeks on Sundays along with a 3D round now and then. Almost hated to head back to Pa. Been setting around since I got home freezing and sneaking in a little 3D round now and then when it gets above 50 degree's. I do have a field course near Oil City,Pa which is about 45 minutes away that I plan on trying out this summer.Kind of got hooked on the Field round.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> What he said...  My club does indoors and 3D, but only one or two field shoots, only 14 targets active, shoot twice, but in MD we have a shoot every weekend within an hour drive of my house, so... I frequent many clubs... LOL :cheers:


Wish we had more around here. Actually, I wish we had some shooters around here. Spent 3 Saturdays prepping the course, listed the shoot on the club calendar, FB and flyers. *Zero* showed at yesterday's shoot. Not a bad day...sunny, low 40's to mid 50's, moderate wind but most of our course is protected from the wind. Much better than last year.

I've about had it. You spend hours keeping a course clear and set up but the interest isn't there. I forfeited about $300 at work to hold this shoot. After an abysmal winter that is much needed income. I'm really thinking about dropping off the club's archery committee (there is a handful of us, I'm the only one shooting Field. The rest are 3D).

IDK, frustration is the word of the day...does it show?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Wish we had more around here. Actually, I wish we had some shooters around here. Spent 3 Saturdays prepping the course, listed the shoot on the club calendar, FB and flyers. *Zero* showed at yesterday's shoot. Not a bad day...sunny, low 40's to mid 50's, moderate wind but most of our course is protected from the wind. Much better than last year.
> 
> I've about had it. You spend hours keeping a course clear and set up but the interest isn't there. I forfeited about $300 at work to hold this shoot. After an abysmal winter that is much needed income. I'm really thinking about dropping off the club's archery committee (there is a handful of us, I'm the only one shooting Field. The rest are 3D).
> 
> IDK, frustration is the word of the day...does it show?


i feel your pain
:darkbeer: to ease the sting


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

draw29 said:


> I spent the winter in Florida. The boys at Central Florida Archers have a field shoot every Tuesday and Saturday morning. Since I hate golf anymore , it made my stay in Florida a lot better. Looked forward to Tuesday and Saturday mornings. They throw in a 600 and 900 round about every 6 weeks on Sundays along with a 3D round now and then. Almost hated to head back to Pa. Been setting around since I got home freezing and sneaking in a little 3D round now and then when it gets above 50 degree's. I do have a field course near Oil City,Pa which is about 45 minutes away that I plan on trying out this summer.Kind of got hooked on the Field round.


do you have a schedule for there


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Held our first field shoot today in conjunction with the 3D shoot. 75 total shooters and 7 of them were for field. About 5 others that signed up for 3D shot a field half after they were done to try it out. I suppose I should be happy that 12 shot the course, but I'd really love to see our field numbers grow. We'll keep advertising and see what happens.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

RchurE said:


> That's pretty much the way it is here too. We have a few more field shoots scheduled than that but most of them are animal rounds only. I think we have two dot rounds on the schedule.
> 
> Bowhunter's of Rockingham, that's a blast from the past for me. I shot a State Open or Closed there circa 1988-1990. Pretty sure it was a State shoot anyway. I think I was 12 or 13. It rained like you were pouring it out of a boot one day while we were there.


Man I am having to do a animal shoot with the old timers kicking and screeming. They have forgotten how much fun an animal round can be. 3D rounds are so much work at our club because the theaves in the area will steal our targets if we leave them out. a Field animal round is no where near as much work to set up. And In my oppinion just as much fun. You can shoot and be done in a short time frame. so you can still keep the wife and kids happy also.
BTW southern maryland archers is having an animal round the first weakend in may so I will post when. It's an unpublished shoot just for fun and laughs.


----------

